# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Dying man carves last will and testament into tractor fender

## Jon

On June 8th 1948, Canadian farmer Cecil George Harris was accidentally pinned under his tractor. He died of his injuries.

Days later, neighbors noticed an inscription in the tractor's fender that read:

_"In case I die in this mess, I leave all to the wife. Cecil Geo Harris."_

The fender was removed from the tractor, and was determined by the courts to be a legally valid handwritten will. The tractor fender, as well as the knife Harris used to carve his will into it, are currently on display at the University of Saskatchewan College of Law library.

On the one hand, Harris was probably not thrilled at what had occurred. It looks like he may have mistakenly put his tractor in reverse, and pinned his left leg under the wheel. However, he died an honorable death, at work with his tractor, and in his dying moments, he made sure that his family was taken care of.






More: On Campus News (OCN) - University of Saskatchewan

----------

carloski (Nov 3, 2021),

dubbby (May 20, 2020),

gunsgt1863 (Jan 4, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Jan 2, 2018),

olderdan (Nov 20, 2016),

PJs (Nov 19, 2016),

Seedtick (Nov 21, 2016),

thoms_here (Nov 21, 2016),

will52100 (Nov 20, 2016)

----------


## N00b Machinist

There's a John Prine song in here, somewhere.

----------


## metric_taper

> There's a John Prine song in here, somewhere.



The Accident (or things could be worse), comes to mind.

----------

